# Silicon Steel Data



## hd2000 (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi everyone great site you got going on here 

I need some help been google-ing for a long time now, im looking for
information, mainly B-H curves for silicon steels. In particular 0.3mm M5.

If anyone knows of a direction to lead me please help.

Greatly appreciated


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

hd2000 said:


> I need some help been google-ing for a long time now, im looking for
> information, mainly B-H curves for silicon steels. In particular 0.3mm M5.
> 
> If anyone knows of a direction to lead me please help.


Hi,

http://www.kryfs.com/crgo.htm

That help? You using this stuff for a motor?

Regards,

major


----------



## hd2000 (Oct 16, 2008)

That help with some information, but still cant find B-H curve in particular.

Yes i am using this for a axial flux motor, going to use a toroidal core and cut slots into it.


----------



## hd2000 (Oct 16, 2008)

what do u members think of using this 0.3mm M5 steel for motor design??
Is it a good idea?

Reason why is company supplying toroidal core only uses high quality steels......


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

hd2000 said:


> what do u members think of using this 0.3mm M5 steel for motor design??
> Is it a good idea?
> 
> Reason why is company supplying toroidal core only uses high quality steels......


Hi hd2000,

M5 is overkill for the typical EV motor. Adds cost without much added value. However if you are doing a non-typical motor, it may provide needed value. This would be the case if the frequency of magnetic reversals is very high, such as you would see with a high pole count and high RPM. It is just another design parameter decision.

Regards,

major


----------



## hd2000 (Oct 16, 2008)

thanks major for the advice,

i had planned to use M36 but those who wind toroidal cores cannot provide that 

Im workin on a single sided Axial flux PM machine for a in wheel hub drive. 

It has a high pole number of 30, using concentrated non-overlap windings. The machine is rated 16kw, 350 Nm @ 450 rpm.

I'l just have to use M5, hope it all comes together in the end


----------

